
Card vs. Card: The world's first competitive multiplayer bank account - chriscarreau
https://cardvcard.com/
======
Nextgrid
It seems like it would be very easy to exploit this. Either get your own card
terminal or if you know a small business with wireless terminals (Square,
PayPal, etc) ask them to borrow one and split the money. Then just keep both
the card and terminal around and do a transaction as soon as the notification
arrives.

~~~
gregsadetsky
Good point. The terms[0] say that "The cards must be used in person at a
physical point of sale. They will not transact eCommerce purchases." but a
square terminal might/should work (you could setup a Square account on your
own + use the app virtual terminal sans hardware)

[0] [https://cardvcard.com/terms-and-
conditions.pdf](https://cardvcard.com/terms-and-conditions.pdf)

